# Game #7 (11/14): Los Angeles Lakers @ Memphis Grizzlies



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (3-3) @ Memphis Grizzlies (4-3)

FedEx Forum









Date: Monday, November 14th
Time: 7:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































D. Stoudamire E. Jones S. Battier P. Gasol L. Wright 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm 

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Sasha Vujacic
Laron Profit

Memphis Grizzlies





























Mike Miller
Bobby Jackson
Dahntay Jones
Hakim Warrick

Last Meeting
Date: N/A
Score: N/A
Summary: N/A

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Grizzlies*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 31.8</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 20.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 10.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 7.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.2</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Damon Stoudamire 4.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 2.8</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Eddie Jones 1.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant/Chris Mihm 0.7</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 2.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook 57.9%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>John Thomas 100.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook 100.0%</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Pau Gasol 50.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Devean George 87.5%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Damon Stoudamire 93.8%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>5-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>4-3</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>3-3</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>3-3</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>2-5</td><td>3.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>5-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>5-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Utah Jazz</td><td>4-3</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>4-2</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>4-3</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>4-3</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>3-3</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>3-3</td><td>1.5</td></table>

Grizzlies Forum Game Thread
</center>

While it may look like this could be a loss I'd take a 2-2 roadtrip.. The Grizzlies are coming off a buzzer beater by Pau Gasol against the Hawks, who almost had their first win. Deflating loss for Atlanta but Memphis could build on that.. Gasol got an offensive rebound and put up a shot to win it 85-84.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we lose by 12


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> we lose by 12


positive attitude

isay we win by 4


----------



## boomersooner1 (Oct 24, 2005)

Go Lakers!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

lakers by 12


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

this is the dumbest road trip ever. didnt make any sense on our part. atl to minny? then to philly? now memphis. we should have play memphis last wed then played philly and ended this lame trip in minny.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

My best case scenario: Lakers by 1.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a feeling we blow them out by 15....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Phil must of had a field day with our lakers after Philly, Win dosent matter by how much but a win.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this games boring


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i just hope they win i dont wanna see this team ever have a record below .500


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Memphis has played very poorly their past three games.

However, it was during a four-game-in-five-day stretch.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

This will be close game or lakers will until end of 3rd quarter. 4th qtr is same as last two games and lakers will have terrible 4th qtr and will lose. sorry guys this is whats going to happen if Kobe wont pass the all when double teamed.

lakers 93-grizzlies 100


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I expect Kwame to play good D against Pau since Kwame is a brute and Pau plays very unphysical. That is the key to dominating the game, if Kwame plays physical on Pau then we'll do well. Kwame should score a lot on him too, since Pau is a matador. Battier might give Odom some trouble. I don't see anyone stopping Kobe from having a 30 point night. We'll win this, gauranteed.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

hehe i hope Devean George scores big :biggrin:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We are 3.5 point underdogs in this game and Memphis always seems to give us trouble at their place.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> We are 3.5 point underdogs in this game and Memphis always seems to give us trouble at their place.


 You're right.

I hope Kobe does not go on a personal mission to show up Dahntay.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Memphis Grizzlies Board Game Thread*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

BTW, I have tickets to this one.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

It's going to be a tough game for us. It wouldn't surprise or disappoint me one bit if we lose. 

Hope to see a good game from Kwame, going up against Pau Gasol.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

This is why I don't bet on sports. The Lakers should've beaten the Philly team from last week, and their lineup was a lot less interesting than what Memphis brings to the floor. I can't predict what this team is gonna do tonight. 


Hoping for a win, but a loss wouldn't shock me at all.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ha. Look at Gasol's beard.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> BTW, I have tickets to this one.


you're in memphis?


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> BTW, I have tickets to this one.


that is so awesome you have a ticket to this game! i hope youre not the only laker fan at memphis! heheh :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

"So what's the problem with Chris Mihm? Consistency. He shows consistency, but not every night" - Stu Lantz


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

deveangeorge said:


> that is so awesome you have a ticket to this game! i hope youre not the only laker fan at memphis! heheh :biggrin:


Not to worry...there are plenty of Laker fans in Memphis. Remember, our team is relatively new and most people in this area are lifelong Laker fans or recently jumped on the bandwagon with Shaq/Kobe.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 2 Grizz 2


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 4 Grizzles 2


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 6 Grizzles 5


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 9 Grizzles 5


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

PLEASE NOTE: Our contract agreements do not allow us to broadcast the Lakers, Raiders or UCLA games online.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

lakers 9 Grizzles 7


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 11 Grizzles 7


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 11 Grizzles 10


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 13 Grizzles 10


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

clien said:


> PLEASE NOTE: Our contract agreements do not allow us to broadcast the Lakers, Raiders or UCLA games online.


which is why they make you pay for audio pass...


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> "So what's the problem with Chris Mihm? Consistency. He shows consistency, but not every night" - Stu Lantz


Is Waltonitis contagious? This may be proof.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 13 Grizzles 10

grizzles timeout


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> "So what's the problem with Chris Mihm? Consistency. He shows consistency, but not every night" - Stu Lantz


LMAO


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

lakers 13 Grizzles 14


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

How are our reserves going to gaurd Mike Miller and Bobby Jackson coming off the bench?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

deveangeorge said:


> that is so awesome you have a ticket to this game! i hope youre not the only laker fan at memphis! heheh :biggrin:


Nah. I'm not there, but I'd wager Kobe got as many cheers during introductions as our guys did.

Like MemphisX said, we're a new franchise. If you don't count Oklahoma City, I think we're still the "newest" NBA city.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

grizzles have dominated the middle, but the reason why the Lakers are down right now is becuase of unforced turnovers


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kwame got real butterfingers


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

lal:29
mem:38

kobe 4 TO
mem 6 TO


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kwame 1-6 LOL
Kobe 4 TO.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Grizz shooting 35%............ and leading by 9!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

In 20 minutes of sub play: 2 pts, 2 rbds, 2 assists... LOL


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This team sucks.. Thank god I"m not watchin tonight.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I am not worried at the fact they score only 33 points or that their down by nine at the half. Is it about the future road trips. Tonight, they look like they are playing the last game of an nine game road trip when they only had four. 
Right now teams are going to expose the Lakers greatly because after Bryant we really can not score that well. Smush, George, and Mihm can score decent but only when they are in sync which they are not right now. To make matters worse, Kwame got his shot block three times when he was trying to be aggressive and also lost a couple of rebounds because of his hands so Kwame may be done...mentally for the rest of the game. Mihm is having a decent game - and right now the only bright spot of the lakers evening.

Lakers 33 Grizzles 42

Also worth mentioning, Phil does not look mad at all at the play. He even allowed them to handle a bad situation by them selves insted of calling a timeout. It did not work though it could be worse.

If the Lakers win, it will be by about ten points.

If the Grizzles win, it will be by about fifteen points.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> This team sucks.. Thank god I"m not watchin tonight.


You still hope you're wrong right? :biggrin:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Boy, everyone sucking it up tonight. Kobe playing like garbage, either he's injured and just went dumb for a few games. Horrible all-around play. I hope I don't have to burn the tape of this entire game.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

our guys really suck on defensive boards


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is hilarious. Phil is just letting them play. he has not called a timeout for the whole quarter.


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

kwame brown is really stinking it up tonight 

1-8 shooting

3 shots blocked + 2 missed layups


lets hope he turns it soon


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Someone needs to knock Gasol the F*** out when he gets in the paint! :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

down 20 :sad:


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

i got lakers + 3.5

i need a miracle


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, this game is done. Grizzlies just outplaying them in every way.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

D green gets a chance to play and he starts missing FT's what a shame..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think phil also gaveup on lakers. we might just go for the Lottery again. this time top three.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Holy crap, I tuned out for a while and we're down 26. I dont even want to know what happend. DAMN!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

here comes the thrash time..hope bynum will play the game


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I think phil also gaveup on lakers. we might just go for the Lottery again. this time top three.


giveup in seven games huh?

Just remeber...in 2002/2003, the Lakers were 11-19 at one point and they were still able to finish 50-32

Phil is not worried. He is just going to make sure that he brings books for them to read on their next road trip.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

On a positive note, the Grizzlies look very good this year. At least we didn't lose to the Hornets.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I've seen Kobe have 50+ against the Grizzlies after 3 quaters and our whole team only has 47. They just said the least amount of points we have ever scored is 70.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The biggest turning point of the game was during the second quarter where they were only down about 8. Phil decided to take Cook out who was playing decent D and place Kwame back in. That was when the the Grizzles broke out.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

hey guys How is Bynum doing on the court. I think he played 3 mins


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> hey guys How is Bynum doing on the court. I think he played 3 mins


He playing pretty good. He has good spacing and decent D. He should start over Kwame


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

The One said:


> The biggest turning point of the game was during the second quarter where they were only down about 8. Phil decided to take Cook out who was playing decent D and place Kwame back in. That was when the the Grizzles broke out.


I guess Phil wants to get Kwame as much time as possible to help him improve. I sure hope Kwame improves his "D" as well as hands and footwork later in the season. He does that and at least we'd have a very serviceable PF.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks "The One"..

I think bynum should be aggressive. I dont care if he shoots or not. just dont care about his stats. Just kickass with his body. he will get so much confidence..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

EHL said:


> On a positive note, the Grizzlies look very good this year. At least we didn't lose to the Hornets.


You might wanna change that to "at least we didn't lose to the Hawks or Raptors. DO NOT sleep on the Hornets this year. They are a different team. They haven't even played the Lakers or Grizzlies this year yet. They're not going to be 18-64 every season. Remember, just because they did bad and didn't make the playoffs last year, (they're usually a playoff team), doesn't mean this year will be the same.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

profit 1-stl, 1-reb,1-ast,1-block lol


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lmao shot clock violation on memphis. How did this last minute D came from lakersAzz


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I honestly think that if Kwame inproved his hands, hed be sooooo much more productive. Im seeing him get to the basket, but hes not dunking the ball because he cant palm it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bynum needs to start!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

is kobe playing or on bench


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynums got something like 3 blks and he seems to have Gasol # but its too late.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe was on the bench all fourth quarter.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Bynums got something like 3 blks and he seems to have Gasol # but its too late.


I'm going to say it again, "Phil, Start Bynum!!"


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

hey all, just got home from hockey, went over to NBA.com to check on my lakers, got real execited and unfourtunatley their down...big. i only got one word to say, well not even a word, just this: :dead:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kwame Brown is almost making me hate watching the Lakers.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Turnovers turnovers turnovers.......


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

(in green day voice) _wake me up when this season ends._


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Phil just said that Kobes had a hand injury the last few games thats been bugging him. Hes says that Kobe is reluctant to shoot because of it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Phil just said that Kobes had a hand injury the last few games thats been bugging him. Hes says that Kobe is reluctant to shoot because of it.


is it just me or this just sounds like a big fat lame excuse? 

i'm just ****in mad after this game.. horrible RAWR


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

RAWRRRRRRR can someone give kwame mickey mouse gloves or something

those hands are just terrible he cant make a stupid layup a stupid dunk 

and hes got the ugliest hook shot ever

is kareem even working with this guy?

i been a big supporter for kwame... up to this point.. but after watching todays game.. boy is he terrible JUST MAKE A STUPID LAYUP you piece of crap RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Kwame please read this!*

How to make a layup.

Making a layup (a close-range shot on the run) is one of the easiest ways to score points. These instructions describe a right-handed layup; reverse them if you're a lefty. 




Steps: 
1. Stand at the far right-hand edge of the free throw line. 

2. Dribble the ball with your right hand. 

3. Concentrate on the shooting square painted on the backboard. The upper-right corner is most important. 

4. Approach the basket slowly, dribbling the ball. 

5. Stop dribbling when you're 5 to 8 feet from the basket. 

6. Pick up the ball while you're stepping with your right foot. 

7. Take another step and plant your left foot, then jump off it. 

8. Bring your right knee up toward your chest as you jump. 

9. Aim for the upper-right corner of the box on the backboard. 

10. Shoot the ball with your right hand. 

11. Practice approaching the basket faster and faster until you're running toward it. 


Tips: 
Smoothness is the key. Pick up the ball, take your step, jump and shoot in one fluid motion. 

If you have trouble running and banking the ball off the backboard first practice shooting while standing 3 to 4 feet from the basket. 

Practice both left- and right-handed layups. It will be more difficult with your weaker hand, but worth the effort come game time. 


Overall Warnings: 
If you have any condition that would impair or limit your ability to engage in physical activity, please consult a physician before attempting this activity.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Here another one Kwame! Mihm, you pay attention too!*

How to dunk a ball.


No play in sports rivals the slam-dunk for sheer athleticism and crowd-pleasing action. You got game to spring high enough and jam the ball through the hoop? 




Steps: 
1. Have big hands, or stick to the two-handed dunk - dunking is much easier if you can palm the ball. 

2. Be a good jumper. Even if you're 6-foot-6, you need to be able to jump. 

3. Dribble toward the basket with speed. 

4. Pick up the ball from your dribble 10 to 12 feet from the basket. 

5. Take your allowed two steps. 

6. Palm the ball with your dunking hand, or grasp it firmly with both hands. 

7. Push up from your second step, toward the rim, jumping as high as you can. 

8. Extend your arm with the ball toward the rim, or if you're using two hands, bring the ball back behind your head for additional style points. 

9. Slam the ball through the basket. Do not hang from the rim unless there's a danger of landing on somebody. 

10. Celebrate your dunk in a cool way as you run back to play defense - make it clear that this wasn't your first or, certainly, your last dunk. 


Tips: 
Approach the basket in a manner similar to a layup. 

You need to be able to touch the rim easily before having any realistic expectation of dunking the ball. 

Many baskets are now installed with a device that allows you to adjust the height. Lower the rim temporarily to get an idea of how it feels to dunk. 


Warnings: 
You may get up pretty high and can injure yourself if you lose control. 

Overall Warnings: 
If you have any conditions that would impair or limit your ability to engage in physical activity, please consult a physician before attempting this activity. This information is not intended as a substitute for professional medical advice or treatment.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

dannyM said:


> is it just me or this just sounds like a big fat lame excuse?
> 
> i'm just ****in mad after this game.. horrible RAWR


Trust me that's no damn excuse... That's the truth.. if anything they arent making a big deal about it.. He got taken down against a team last week and hurt his wrist.. I mentioned that and you could see Kobe hurt.. his shooting hand..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

just wondering after reading your sig brian34cook

is frank williams still playing in the nba?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Phil just said that Kobes had a hand injury the last few games thats been bugging him. Hes says that Kobe is reluctant to shoot because of it.


No one cares


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

today was a bad game but i still believe in my lakers! :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

deveangeorge said:


> today was a bad game but *i still believe in my lakers!* :biggrin:


^
^
^
^

\rep'd


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

dannyM said:


> just wondering after reading your sig brian34cook
> 
> is frank williams still playing in the nba?


Nah.. He's available :rofl:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well even the best teams have games like this so we shouldnt get to worried. Phil will light a fire under all of there asses and theyll get better. Just wait. :biggrin:


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

yay we're back home! lets get the knicks! :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

deveangeorge said:


> yay we're back home! lets get the knicks! :biggrin:


i like your positive attitude maybe i can learn a thing or two

reped


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> I expect Kwame to play good D against Pau since Kwame is a brute and Pau plays very unphysical. That is the key to dominating the game, if Kwame plays physical on Pau then we'll do well. Kwame should score a lot on him too, since Pau is a matador. Battier might give Odom some trouble.


I sure do love seeing posts like this. How long are people really going to sleep on Pau Gasol?

Pau's soft. Pau's a matador. Keep it coming.

Kwame ****in' Brown...woof.



> I don't see anyone stopping Kobe from having a 30 point night. We'll win this, gauranteed.


Kobe hasn't scored 30 on Memphis in what feels like forever. We just seem to always have his number.

I feel bad for Kobe though. He has Lamar Odom, who is looking like he's being utilized this year and a bright spot at point in Smush Parker, but the big men are just so god-awful. I was more impressed with Bynum than anyone, and he's barely out of diapers, as far as this league goes.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont mean to be mean, but ....

i like the Lakers, and watch all their games ...

and i must say...Kwame Brown sucks, Lamar Odom sucks, everyone not named

Kobe Bryant sucks....i dont know what you guys are gonna do

but Kobe needs help....and Smush hasnt been showing up


what happened with Latrell they need something.....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's all part of the plan.. It's still the rebuilding stages and some just cant accept the fact.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i dont mean to be mean, but ....
> 
> i like the Lakers, and watch all their games ...
> 
> ...


damn and i'm hearing this from a clipper fan..


----------



## dark chaos (Sep 6, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i dont mean to be mean, but ....
> 
> i like the Lakers, and watch all their games ...
> 
> ...


They need to win home games.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> It's all part of the plan.. It's still the rebuilding stages and some just cant accept the fact.


 Exactly. STAGES being the key word. But Kwame Brown really does suck. Even worse than I thought he did before trading for him.

Anyways, I went to this game and what a waste of $20. Yes, I sit in the cheap seats. I spent more at the Hard Rock Cafe than at the game.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Exactly. STAGES being the key word. But Kwame Brown really does suck. Even worse than I thought he did before trading for him.
> 
> Anyways, I went to this game and what a waste of $20. Yes, I sit in the cheap seats. I spent more at the Hard Rock Cafe than at the game.


20 bucks nothing compare to a game at staples


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I have been to Staples. I sold my car the next day so I could eat.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I have been to Staples. I sold my car the next day so I could eat.


lol


----------

